# Img2track Rose Sweater



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I am learning to use the Img2track so decided to make a simple summer sweater. It has drop shoulders and a boat neck - both quick techniques on the standard machine. The photo was not changed before putting it into the software and it is a pretty dense design - I might try a less dense one next time - or use the Gimp program to change it (if I ever learn that program).  I have so many ideas for the Img2track - it is so much fun to take any photo and machine knit it!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I had to check twice to see that it really was knitted on a KM! Beautiful. I could wear something like this! And I'm not a sweater person!


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I like your sweater. If you put image in, does it knit by itself?
I know it is a dumb question, just too curious.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you.  This process requires an electronic knitting machine and the Img2track software. You download your design from a photo into the electronic machine and then you knit as usual like any design in the memory bank - it would only knit by itself if I had a motor, but I do not - I push the carriage.  Ann


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

What machine do you have? I have a Bond Ultimate Sweater Maching and haven't had the nerve to try it yet.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Ann your sweater is brilliant...well done!!!
I have shied away from using any sort of computer program other than a FB100 and a PPD...if you can class the latter two a computer program. Since I have spent...I don't know how many hours....inputting an owl into the PPD and ended up seeing dots, not stars, before my eyes even when I was away from the PPD....you are now making me rethink what I am doing. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

SwampCatNana, I did this design on a Brother 940, but I have a brother bulky and a Silver Reed 150. I encourage you to just jump in and try something. There are lots of sites that give simple starter patterns for the Bond machine. I remember feeling like you at the beginning, but I figured what is the worst thing that can happen - I ruin a $4 ball of yarn? It was a learning experience and worth the the cost of the yarn I used.  You can do it!  Just make sure the Bond is on a very flat surface - they are particular about that or the carriage does not want to work well.  Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Ann your sweater is brilliant...well done!!!
> I have shied away from using any sort of computer program other than a FB100 and a PPD...if you can class the latter two a computer program. Since I have spent...I don't know how many hours....inputting an owl into the PPD and ended up seeing dots, not stars, before my eyes even when I was away from the PPD....you are now making me rethink what I am doing. :thumbup:


Sue, you can do it - I really encourage you to try it! The 100 needle software is free, even though the cord costs - but I am sure your husband could make a cord with their free instructions on the site - since he is so techy!  I just ordered mine - but worth it for me. I have been playing with it and loving it so ordered the full 200 needle version. I have so many ideas and so little time!  Ann


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I did this design on a Brother 940, but I have a brother bulky and a Silver Reed 150. I encourage you to just jump in and try something. There are lots of sites that give simple starter patterns for the Bond machine. I remember feeling like you at the beginning, but I figured what is the worst thing that can happen - I ruin a $4 ball of yarn? It was a learning experience and worth the the cost of the yarn I used.  You can do it!  Just make sure the Bond is on a very flat surface - they are particular about that or the carriage does not want to work well.  Ann


I have a perfect table for it. It is a combo sewing machine and cutting table. Nice and flat and thin enough to clamp tightly. Did you start on a Bond or straight onto those larger more complicated ones?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I have a perfect table for it. It is a combo sewing machine and cutting table. Nice and flat and thin enough to clamp tightly. Did you start on a Bond or straight onto those larger more complicated ones?


Well I did start with a Bond, but knew nothing about keeping it flat so could not get it to work - so took it back to the store and bought the Silver Reed 150. I learned to machine knit on it, then bought metal bed machines. But if you can get yours to work, there are lots of of people on here having success with them!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Well I did start with a Bond, but knew nothing about keeping it flat so could not get it to work - so took it back to the store and bought the Silver Reed 150. I learned to machine knit on it, then bought metal bed machines. But if you can get yours to work, there are lots of of people on here having success with them!


Thank you.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

still waiting for the program to be compatible with my KM
Very nice stitch pattern on your sweater Ann.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KateWood said:


> still waiting for the program to be compatible with my KM
> Very nice stitch pattern on your sweater Ann.


I have talked to them about that too Kate.
They told me they didn't think there was enough demand for Singer/Studio electronic machines to make it worth developing. Actually their first reply they told me Silver Reed didn't have electronic machines. Everyone who works there owns Brothers. They weren't even sure they were going to develop the software for the full range of Brother electronic machines.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ransmom (Oct 5, 2014)

Good job! What were the settings on your 940?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ransmom said:


> Good job! What were the settings on your 940?
> Thanks for sharing.


I guess I am not sure of your question? Do you mean what tension I did knit the sweater in or how did I do the design or??


----------



## Ransmom (Oct 5, 2014)

Did you have your carriage set for fairisle or ?? Did you use a color changer?

Thanks.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ransmom said:


> Did you have your carriage set for fairisle or ?? Did you use a color changer?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, this is a fairisle single motif design. I did not need a color changer with only 2 colors - the carriage holds 2 colors.  Ann


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Sue, you can do it - I really encourage you to try it! The 100 needle software is free, even though the cord costs - but I am sure your husband could make a cord with their free instructions on the site - since he is so techy!  I just ordered mine - but worth it for me. I have been playing with it and loving it so ordered the full 200 needle version. I have so many ideas and so little time!  Ann


Just realized Ann that it isn't available for my Brother KH970, Kate's post further down reminded me of this fact. The only other electronics that I have left now are another KH970; a Brother KH910; and a Brother KH965; and the latter two can't be used either.  
But still we can't have everything (at least I can't) and I wouldn't part with my two Brother KH970's for any amount or reason.
Well it's back to the FB100 and the PPD or inputting directly into the machine......unless of course I sell the 910 and the 965 and get a 940.
Trouble is I am supposed to be selling all the extra machines I have to fund my trip to the USA to see my daughter.....perhaps she can send me an up to date photo of herself instead and I can knit it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sue, that's funny! I would trade in the 910 for a 940 to be able to do this for sure! :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Azzara said:


> I have talked to them about that too Kate.
> They told me they didn't think there was enough demand for Singer/Studio electronic machines to make it worth developing. Actually their first reply they told me Silver Reed didn't have electronic machines. Everyone who works there owns Brothers. They weren't even sure they were going to develop the software for the full range of Brother electronic machines.


They say they're close to having it complete for the 970, a knitters are volunteering to test the program on their machines. Do you know which electronic brothers that have the fb100s 4x2 ports won't be eligible for using it? The only ones left are the 900, 965i and 970...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

Ann you have done a lovely job well done


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely. Once again you have set my head spinning!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Sue, that's funny! I would trade in the 910 for a 940 to be able to do this for sure! :lol:


Hey Ann....wait till you see my owl.
I inputted it into the PPD from an un-graphed pattern....49st x 100 rows.
I had stiff fingers; a crick in my neck; dot's before my eyes; (made a change from stars) dreamt about dots; dreamt about owls; swore like a trooper; and I still have to knit the b----- thing!!!! 
The things is I liked owls, now I think that if I saw one I'd throw a fit. :lol: :lol:

Why don't parents want teddies; pussy cats; doggies; puffa trains; and the like any more? I have those on disc's. :thumbdown:


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

What is the IMG2 what sit is the information on.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

ramdoupri said:


> What is the IMG2 what sit is the information on.


The info about Img2Track is on this site. http://daviworks.com/knitting/index.html You have to have an electronic knitting machine, a cable to connect the computer to the machine, and the downloaded software. You put your photo into the software on your computer and it turns it into a knit-able image and sends it to your knitting machine. You can then knit a fairisle pattern from the photo. Quick and easy - you have a design from any photo to knit in just a couple minutes.  Ann


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful. Looking forward to seeing your next design.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I am learning to use the Img2track so decided to make a simple summer sweater. It has drop shoulders and a boat neck - both quick techniques on the standard machine. The photo was not changed before putting it into the software and it is a pretty dense design - I might try a less dense one next time - or use the Gimp program to change it (if I ever learn that program).  I have so many ideas for the Img2track - it is so much fun to take any photo and machine knit it!


Omg! Another piece of info that I was't aware of! Beautiful work GrammaAnne! Thanks for sharing, once again!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Love it! Now I have another mountain to climb.


----------



## OmaBink (Oct 29, 2013)

What a beautiful piece of art work! You are an amazing inspiration.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 965I and would love to try this I will look into it thanks Grandma Ann


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great sweater, Ann. I haven't tried the software yet, but it's on my list.

Rhonda


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Now I am wishing I hadn't sold my 930!


----------



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

GrammaAnn,

You sweater is beautiful. When you mentioned that it was knitted in FairIsle, I realized that the most challenging part of the design was avoiding long floats on the back. How long is the longest float that the designer allowed?

Julie Esterlin


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I mostly lurk and read, but I am excited about the software you used for this sweater. I have a CompuknitIV and would love to be able to use something like this as I am a complete dunce when it comes to getting my ideas into the machine. Is this product very expensive? Not sure I would want to go there if I have to sell the farm. Thanks for all your informative messages.
Ella in Alabama


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

juliesknitknacks said:


> GrammaAnn,
> 
> You sweater is beautiful. When you mentioned that it was knitted in FairIsle, I realized that the most challenging part of the design was avoiding long floats on the back. How long is the longest float that the designer allowed?
> 
> Julie Esterlin


All designs can be knit in Double Bed Jacquard - that requires a ribber - so that all floats are woven in. Or pick a design that is pretty dense so the floats are not long. This sweater had a few longer ones, so I did some hand work on the back to catch them so I do not snag them as I put it on.  Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

charlie4carats said:


> Hi, I mostly lurk and read, but I am excited about the software you used for this sweater. I have a CompuknitIV and would love to be able to use something like this as I am a complete dunce when it comes to getting my ideas into the machine. Is this product very expensive? Not sure I would want to go there if I have to sell the farm. Thanks for all your informative messages.
> Ella in Alabama


You can check it out with the link - http://daviworks.com/knitting/index.html The cord costs or you can make it and the 100 needle capability is free software. The 200 needle capability costs. Worth the cost, IMHO.  Ann


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks as if the conversion did a really nice job, and it looks great on your sweater.

Also, thanks for the software info, Ann. I hadn't heard of this before. I'd be interested to hear if anyone compared the quality of the conversion of this software to DAK's photo conversion. I might have to download this to try it myself. I also see that I can use my BrotherLink 5 DAK cable with it, so I wouldn't have to spend anything to try it out.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

You are amazing. I love the sweater!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

randiejg said:


> It looks as if the conversion did a really nice job, and it looks great on your sweater.
> 
> Also, thanks for the software info, Ann. I hadn't heard of this before. I'd be interested to hear if anyone compared the quality of the conversion of this software to DAK's photo conversion. I might have to download this to try it myself. I also see that I can use my BrotherLink 5 DAK cable with it, so I wouldn't have to spend anything to try it out.


Randie, that is great the DAK cable would work - I have never had DAK so am loving this at minimal expense. You can also join the Facebook Img2track for Machine Knitters group for more info and discussion of people doing this!  Ann


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I wanted to try this but it won't work on my 965i and I have no idea if they are going to make it compatible with my machine or not. I sure hope so. Your sweater is so pretty.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

mamatina said:


> I wanted to try this but it won't work on my 965i and I have no idea if they are going to make it compatible with my machine or not. I sure hope so. Your sweater is so pretty.


I think they are working on compatibility for the later Brother machines.  Ann


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I checked and the farm is safe for now. I have another question. Is the DAK really worth the expense. I have a friend who has one and she swears by it, but from what she tells me it is quite complicated. What are your thoughts on this. Thanks again for all the info.
Ella


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Ella, I have never owned DAK, so I cannot answer that question. You can create another topic (click on link at top) and ask - there are many on here that own it.  Ann


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really beautiful design, Ann. Did you knit it as a Fairisle single motif if in Double Jacquard? Haven't heard of that software before, will have a look at it. Thanks for sharing your lovely work
Sheila


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

rainbirdoz said:


> Really beautiful design, Ann. Did you knit it as a Fairisle single motif if in Double Jacquard? Haven't heard of that software before, will have a look at it. Thanks for sharing your lovely work
> Sheila


Hi Sheila, Yes, this was a single motif fairisle design, but on the main bed only. I did not do this design in double bed jacquard - but to eliminate floats that is necessary. This design did nto have too many floats Ann


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous sweater. I have a Bond and I have never tried to use it. I must give it a try.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I think they are working on compatibility for the later Brother machines.  Ann


I hope so,I have checked and asked them several times and so far all they had ever told me was that it's not compatible with my machine so I gave up and haven't looked in a long while.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Gramma Ann, I love your sweater. I am wondering if I could receive more information about a Im2track and where I might purchase. I suspect it is a computer program that plugs into a machine. I have Brother machines - KH 260 and KH230.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

JuDyAEd said:


> Gramma Ann, I love your sweater. I am wondering if I could receive more information about a Im2track and where I might purchase. I suspect it is a computer program that plugs into a machine. I have Brother machines - KH 260 and KH230.


Thank you all for your sweet comments!  I have the contact info for this company earlier in this discussion - page 3. It requires an electronic machine, the cord and the software.  Ann


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I have a KH 930 and not the KH 230. Senior moment! To attach the USB port looks too complicated. I will continue to program my patterns into my floppy disc for now.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

JuDyAEd said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a KH 930 and not the KH 230. Senior moment! To attach the USB port looks too complicated. I will continue to program my patterns into my floppy disc for now.


It is not complicated, you just plug one end of the cord into the knitting machine and one into the USB on the computer.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Ann are you downloading to your machine? If that is the case then the pattern can be uploaded into DAK and manipulated from there. 

Another question, was your pattern knitted in fairisle or double jacquard?

Thanks
Cherl


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Ann are you downloading to your machine? If that is the case then the pattern can be uploaded into DAK and manipulated from there.
> 
> Another question, was your pattern knitted in fairisle or double jacquard?
> 
> ...


The photo is put into the software and changed, then connected by a specific cord (don't know if that is different from DAK - I do not own that) to the knitting machine and put into #901. Then it can be knit as a fairisle or double bed jacquard. I am pretty sure it is for Brother machines only - not the later ones. You can ask those questions right to the developers of the software at their site. Or you can download the software for free and try it!  Ann


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I already have the cable necessary, so I won't need a cable. The reason I was asking is because I can then upload it from my knitting machine to the PPD or my into DAK via my knitting machine. Thanks again.
Cherl


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh Ann you are just amazing - please keep up with the beautiful pictures of your end result - always an inspiration.



GrammaAnn said:


> Sue, you can do it - I really encourage you to try it! The 100 needle software is free, even though the cord costs - but I am sure your husband could make a cord with their free instructions on the site - since he is so techy!  I just ordered mine - but worth it for me. I have been playing with it and loving it so ordered the full 200 needle version. I have so many ideas and so little time!  Ann


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> Ann are you downloading to your machine? If that is the case then the pattern can be uploaded into DAK and manipulated from there.
> 
> Another question, was your pattern knitted in fairisle or double jacquard?
> 
> ...


I have uploaded those patterns from knitting machine to PPD cartridge, and yes then you can manipulate.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Ann. I just ordered the cable and downloaded the free program. I can hardly wait to try this on my KH 930!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Thanks for the info. I already have the cable necessary, so I won't need a cable. The reason I was asking is because I can then upload it from my knitting machine to the PPD or my into DAK via my knitting machine. Thanks again.
> Cherl


If you have DAK you don't need img2track...This program knits pictures, DAK knits pictures also.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

KateWood said:


> If you have DAK you don't need img2track...This program knits pictures, DAK knits pictures also.


Always checking out other software, sometimes others may work a little better. Sometimes others have an easier learning curve.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Always checking out other software, sometimes others may work a little better. Sometimes others have an easier learning curve.


Or are cheaper.  have found with the knit leader and this software I can knit just about anything I want.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry, Ann, to have called your rose a cabbage. You must know I can see beauty in a cabbage.
I have tried to knit many pictures. Not all come out nice when knitted. I have not managed one yet that I would wear on a sweater. Maybe some pillow cases?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Sorry, Ann, to have called your rose a cabbage. You must know I can see beauty in a cabbage.
> I have tried to knit many pictures. Not all come out nice when knitted. I have not managed one yet that I would wear on a sweater. Maybe some pillow cases?


Karla, thank you - you are so sweet to say that.  I saw your dogs on the Img2track facebook page and thought you did an excellent job - they look like your photos for sure! I want to learn how to do the manipulation of the photos as you have done - I have ideas but need to learn that first. It is exciting to try new things!  I always enjoy your knitting!  Ann


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been reading all the articles re: img2track and when I saw your sweater.
WOW that is gorgeous, Ann. Can't wait to get my new knitting room set up. Gotta have that img2track program! As soon as the budget will let me, LOL.

Marge


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> I've been reading all the articles re: img2track and when I saw your sweater.
> WOW that is gorgeous, Ann. Can't wait to get my new knitting room set up. Gotta have that img2track program! As soon as the budget will let me, LOL.
> 
> Marge


You'll love it.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

MKDesigner said:


> I've been reading all the articles re: img2track and when I saw your sweater.
> WOW that is gorgeous, Ann. Can't wait to get my new knitting room set up. Gotta have that img2track program! As soon as the budget will let me, LOL.
> 
> Marge


Marge, it is free to get the one for part of the bed - there are tons of things to be made that way! I paid for the registration key later for the whole bed. Which Brother electronic do you have?  Ann


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> Marge, it is free to get the one for part of the bed - there are tons of things to be made that way! I paid for the registration key later for the whole bed. Which Brother electronic do you have?  Ann


I have the KnitKing CompuKnit III (Bro 930), Ann. I'm so anxious to get the cabinet repaired and my new knitting "room" set up. 
 Marge


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

there are too many beautiful things to learn to knit! you all have to stop doing this! How will I ever learn it esp. with sitting here finding more? But, I adore the rose...my dear MIL would of loved that. She is gone but maybe I could find a friend of hers still and gift to her. Or just wear it myself! I know how much she loved her roses....that is beautiful.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> there are too many beautiful things to learn to knit! you all have to stop doing this! How will I ever learn it esp. with sitting here finding more? .


LOL! you took the thoughts right out of my typing!! There will never be enough time to do every thing I see here and then I see more !!!!


----------

